# Kentucky 240v charging fault



## ktm (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi, I have an 05 Kentucky camp and my 240v charging system does not seem to be working. I was replacing the leisure battery today to a 110 amp battery and when I connected the 240v mains lead I sensed a burning smell, I removed the new battery and fitted the original 85 amp battery and everything seems fine. My problem now is the system recognises the external 240v lead but is not charging the leisure battery. The 12v charging system from the vehicle engine works fine but the 240v external supply is not charging the system as it should. The rcd breaker under the sink is fine and the voltage is reaching the charger - Arsilicii AL 320 RC, the Power hub is a B300s2H. Can anyone shed any light on the problem, I have tried resetting the charger a few times but does not help, I can't find an inline fuse or anything, could the charger be damaged, thanks in advance for any help


----------



## pathy (Nov 18, 2010)

hi i have a estro 4, 2005 and i have the same problem did you find out what it was? can they only take a 85 amp battery? thanks for your help regards nathan


----------



## willysjeep (Aug 31, 2010)

*Charger*

I have 2010 Kentucky Estro and had trouble with my charger on the 240v hook-up it stopped charging, i have a control box which every thing goes into and it has 2 x 12v in + a switched wire this connect both batteries together, then it has a connection for the 240v to 12v feed into it, the best way is to find the feed into the control box turn the charger off, unplug it and test for voltage out from the charger it might be 14.8v, if you have got 13-15v then it might be the control box, 
i had to have a new charger on mine and a control box, It wont make any difference on the size of batteries just they do have different output amps for the charging rate, i now have two 85amp batteries connected to the charger and it works fine,


----------

